# Pepper-Crusted Rib Eye Steak



## ibglowin (Jun 20, 2011)

*WITH WILD MUSHROOM & TRUFFLE VINAIGRETTE*

Pepper-Crusted Rib Eye Steak

Made this last night for Fathers Day dinner with the family! I had the butcher cut me (4) 2" thick boneless Rib Eyes (they had them on sale) We only cooked 2 of them and still had left overs! Cooked over pecan wood on the Webber. More smashed taters! definitely another 5 star meal!


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks good.. Rib eye is my favorite cut next to porterhouse..


----------



## roblloyd (Jun 20, 2011)

That looks awesome! Love pepper crusted steak.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 20, 2011)

OMG that looks so good!


----------



## Wade E (Jun 20, 2011)

Now that looks good. That T-Bone and Porter House are TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTops!


----------

